# terapista / terapeuta



## Orgullomoore

No quiero que me digan lo que dice el diccionario. Sé que técnicamente se dice "terapeuta", ¿pero para quiénes es familiar la palabra "terapista"?

Mañana voy a interpretar para un terapeuta/terapista físico y su cliente que presumo es mexicano. El objetivo es que se entiendan, no agradar a los dioses lingüísticos.


----------



## alacant

Hi,

I've never heard of terapista here in Spain, however doesn't mean to say it's not used in the US.

Cheers, Ala


----------



## Argónida

As Alacant said, in Spain we never use "terapista".


----------



## Orgullomoore

Le hago bump por si ahora están contectado más mexicanos.


----------



## Katuka

Buenas tardes,

Al menos en Chile, Perú, Argentina, Bolívia, Paraguay y Uruguay se dice "terapeuta".

¿Será que no se trata del clásico error de traducción por conclusión?

Me explico:
Español - Oftalm*ólogo*, Ginec*ólogo*.
Portugués - Oftam*ologista*, Ginec*ologista*.

Saludos,

Katty


----------



## tatis

Terapeuta.


----------



## LeaM

tatis said:


> Terapeuta.


 
I agree.


----------



## WestSideGal

Aquí en los EE. UU. usamos las dos formas, por ejemplo, terapista o terapeuta física, terapista o terapeuta ocupacional, terapeuta familiar, etc.


----------



## traitora

Coincido en que terapista parece un mal uso del término inglés en castellano. Jamás lo he oído y desde luego no aparece en el diccionario la Real Academia de la Lengua.


----------



## tatis

traitora said:


> Coincido en que terapista parece un mal uso del término inglés en castellano. Jamás lo he oído y desde luego no aparece en el diccionario la Real Academia de la Lengua.


 
Lo que sucede es que por acá, en Estados Unidos, sí se oye mucho "terapista", o "aseguranza" por seguro médico y sí, son méxicanos en su mayoría, los que emplean estos términos, tal vez por ser hasta cierto punto términos nuevos para ellos incluso en español por no haber tenido seguro médico ni haber tenido la oportunidad de contar con los servicios de un terapeuta mientras vivían allá.
Supongo que por eso hizo la pregunta quien inició el hilo, y ya que  iba a interpretar en un hospital (en marzo ), pues de una vez que los pacientes sepan el término correcto, si es que no lo sabían.  Estoy segura que si estaban familiarizados con "terapista" no les costará nada de trabajo entender "terapeuta".


----------



## LeaM

Interpreto para mexicanos también y no han tenido ninguna dificultad en entender _terapeuta_, ya que es la palabra correcta y se usa en México.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Estoy de acuerdo en que "terapeuta" es el término de uso común en México.

Saludos

¡Hola Janice! Me alegra encontrarte por aquí


----------



## La comelona

He oído mucho "terapista" aquí en los Estados Unidos. Una vez le dije "terapeuta" a un cliente mexicano el cual me corrigió: "Es terapista".  
Estoy de acuerdo con lo anterior que dijo que es como "aseguranza", no es la palabra correcta, pero se dice mucho por los hispanohablantes en los Estados Unidos.


----------



## silvia fernanda

En Argentina se dice: Terapeuta. Saludos.


----------



## bjrh

TERAPEUTA: Es alguien que estudió específicamente para dar terapias.
TERAPISTA: Es alguien que da una terapia, sin necesariamente haber estudiado eso, puede ser un enfermero, etc.


----------



## ORL

Nunca oí la palabra terapista, salvo en los doblajes de series de TV como equivalente de "therapist".
Por aquí se dice terapeuta.


----------



## tatis

bjrh said:


> TERAPEUTA: es alguien que estudio especificamente para dar terapias.
> TERAPISTA: es alguien que da una terapia, sin necesariamente haber estudiado eso, puede ser un enfermero, etc.




¿De verdad?


----------



## frankberries

En realidad, terapista no existe en el vocabulario.  Lo de los estudios o no, es solo uso inapropiado.  Terapista es un anglicismo proveniente de therapist.


----------



## Oceanotti

bjrh said:


> TERAPISTA: es alguien que da una terapia, sin necesariamente haber estudiado eso, puede ser un enfermero, etc.



Eso no lo he oído nunca, aunque conozco a muchísimos profesionales de la terapia y también a muchos aficionados e intrusos.


----------



## Olivos

Sí, en Argentina se usa Terapeuta, ¿puedo saber si se trata de uno relacionado con la Psicología?


----------



## magadanochka

I work as a case manager for a mental health center and there no one uses terapeuta, only terapista. The therapist I work with is Colombian but the clients are Mexican most of the time.

*Y me doy cuenta de que no es español correcto y es un anglicismo pero sí se usa.
*


----------



## tatis

De que se usa, se usa, incorrectamente.
Como simple sugerencia, usa "terapeuta", sobre todo en traducciones, "lo escrito, escrito se queda". Te garantizo (te lo dice una mexicana) que nadie que entienda "terapista" sea de donde sea, se va a quedar sin entender "terapeuta" ,y de paso colaboramos un poco con la labor que tenemos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

magadanochka said:


> I work as a case manager for a mental health center and there no one uses terapeuta, only terapista. The therapist I work with is Colombian but the clients are Mexican most of the time.
> 
> *Y me doy cuenta de que no es español correcto y es un anglicismo pero si se usa. ¿Cuál de las dos?*



Como te han dicho, en México: Terapeuta.
Dices terapista y te verán con cara de: _¿Juát?_


----------



## mantodeluna

Sorry... la palabra terapista no existe...
Por eso me encanta este foro... *¡¡¡*podemos pulir nuestros idiomas y aprender "*h*arto" uno del otro!!!  ¡Corr*í*janme, *c*orr*í*janme, que solo as*í* aprenderé!


----------



## edw

Aunque "terapeuta" es la forma estándar, pienso que *terapista* se entendería perfectametne en Estados Unidos y Centroamérica o el Caribe. En España y Suramérica, los anglicismos no son tan bien vistos y generalmente son cazados a tiro de escopeta, según he podido ver.


----------



## Mate

edw said:


> Aunque "terapeuta" es la forma estándar, pienso que *terapista* se entendería perfectametne en Estados Unidos y Centroamérica o el Caribe. En España y Suramérica, los anglicismos no son tan bien vistos y generalmente son cazados a tiro de escopeta, según he podido ver.


No te vayas a creer, que tenemos muchos de esos por aquí también. No con terapista, pero le decimos _mouse_ al ratón de la compu, y decimos tipear en lugar de mecanografiar. 
En todos lados se usan anglicismos, pero terapista y aseguranza creo que ya entran en  lo que se llama Spanglish o espánglish.


----------



## cristalito

Consulta hecha a la RAE en julio del 2009:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
_Terapista_ es un calco del inglés y se documenta en textos de varios países americanos. El español cuenta ya con la voz _terapeuta_ 'persona que profesa la terapéutica', pero la terminación en -_ista_  también existe en nuestra lengua para formar derivados que indican  profesión u ocupación. La recoge con el significado de 'psiquiatra o  psicólogo' el _Nuevo diccionario de argentinismos_ dirigido por G.Haensch.
     Transmitiermos sus comentarios al Instituto de Lexicografía para su valoración.
 
      Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Consulta hecha a la RAE en octubre del 2010:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
El término _terapista_ aparece ya en el _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la Asociación de Academias:
*terapista.* *I.* *1.* m-f. _ES_, _PR_, _Pe_, _Bo_, _Ar._ Persona que se dedica a la terapéutica.       *2.* _Bo_, _Ar._ Psiquiatra o psicólogo.   
No figura de momento en el DRAE. Le  recordamos que las enmiendas y adiciones que van siendo aprobadas para  la próxima edición del diccionario, son regularmente incorporadas a la  aplicación de consulta de esta obra que aparece  en nuestra página web.
      Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## edw

Gracias, Cristalito. Ha sido muy aclarativa la opinión de la RAE que me presentas. Me parece muy adecuada su posición (cosa rara). Parece que en la academia algún día podrán de verdad evolucionar al ritmo que lo hace la misma lengua española.


----------



## cristalito

edw said:


> Gracias, Cristalito. Ha sido muy aclarativa la opinión de la RAE que me presentas. Me parece muy adecuada su posición (cosa rara). Parece que en la academia algún día podrán de verdad evolucionar al ritmo que lo hace la misma lengua española.


El caso de terapista vs. terapeuta me recuerda mucho el de brécol vs. *brócoli* este último término finalmente registrado en el DRAE  y de uso consolidado en el español de América.


----------



## Mate

No sé en Bolivia, pero aquí a los psiquiatras y psicólogos les decimos terapeutas, no terapistas.
La verdad es que estoy asombrado de lo que pone ese diccionario de argentinismos y el otro de americanismos.


----------



## Tomate70

tatis said:


> Lo que sucede es que por acá, en Estados Unidos, sí se oye mucho "terapista", o "aseguranza" por seguro médico y sí, son méxicanos en su mayoría, los que emplean estos términos, tal vez por ser hasta cierto punto términos nuevos para ellos incluso en español por no haber tenido seguro médico ni haber tenido la oportunidad de contar con los servicios de un terapeuta mientras vivían allá.
> Supongo que por eso hizo la pregunta quien inició el hilo, y ya que  iba a interpretar en un hospital (en marzo ), pues de una vez que los pacientes sepan el término correcto, si es que no lo sabían.  Estoy segura que si estaban familiarizados con "terapista" no les costará nada de trabajo entender "terapeuta".


      Hola a todos... yo soy mexicano y nunca he utilizado la palabra "terapista" mas sin embargo he escuchado a personas de otras nacionalidades hacerlo incluso gente que aparece en programas de Univision hacerlo, y en mi ciudad natal nadie usa esa palabra por que no existe más que en inglés, es "t*h*erapist" y en español es TERAPEUTA y no es un término nuevo a lo que yo sé, en mi experiencia personal nunca he necesitado servicios de un TERAPEUTA ni aquí ni en México, que el servicio de medicina básica es gratuito cuando se tiene trabajo por medio del IMSS o ISSTE que son los proveedores principales de servicios médicos, por lo tanto la mayoría de la gente en México tiene acceso al servicio de diferentes TERAPEUTAS.


----------



## mantodeluna

Sería una lástima que se aceptara "terapista" como correcto. Así es como mutilamos nuestro idioma... por flojera e ignorancia estamos permitiendo que desaparezca y de pronto nos encontraremos con todas formas de expresiones y términos Spanglish como se usa en Puerto Rico y Cuba, entre otros. Y la verdad es que existen intérpretes, sin querer ofender a nadie, que ven esto solo como una profesión y no una vocación, como lo es cualquier servicio al público... dentro de nuestro deber, cabe el educar al público mientras nosotros mismos aprendemos. Somos profesionistas y no porque otros hablan como les parece, nosotros también debemos hacerlo… bueno, disculpen, pero esa es mi opinión. “_Terapeuta” _


----------



## tinkerbell20

Yo me hice esta pregunta también ya que en un comercial usaron la palabra terapista. 
Acá en Honduras siempre se ha dicho terapeuta que creo que es la palabra correcta. Creo que terapista es una mala traduccion de Therapist en inglés.


----------



## z00mbie

Pues yo acabo de sorprenderme al saber que en el IMSS usan la palabra "terapista".


----------



## mantodeluna

tinkerbell20 said:


> Yo me hice esta pregunta tambien ya que en un comercial usaron la palabra terapista. Aca en Honduras siempre se ha dicho terapeuta que creo que es la palabra correcta. Creo que terapista es una mala traduccion de Therapist en ingles.



Lo que sucede, en muchos casos, es que las compañías contratan a los intérpretes más baratos sin percatarse de que están pagando por la calidad para la que están dispuestos a gastar. Lo barato muchas veces sale caro… y no nos quejamos, que es lo peor :/


----------



## Rodal

En conclusión, parece ser que la palabra terapista nació en Estados Unidos donde tiene su mayor incidencia reportada por los foreros.

La pregunta de rigor continúa, ¿es aceptable decir terapista entonces en Estados Unidos?


----------



## Corintio44

Para la gente que dice que la palabra "terapista" no existe, pues yo también decía lo mismo, pero la escuchaba constantemente.  ¿Sería un calco del inglés?  Creo que sí.  ¿Nació la palabra debido a que algunos hispanohablantes escucharon la palabra "therapist" en inglés y empezaron a decir "terapista?  Muy posible.  Sin embargo, escribo este comentario en el año 2016 y acabo de ver que "terapista," en efecto, figura en el DRAE. 

Terapista:

De _terapia_ e _-ista._

1. m. y f. Arg., Bol., Perú y P. Rico. Persona que se dedica a la terapéutica.

Solicitud rechazada

Trabajo de intérprete judical y todos mis clientes dicen "money orden" en lugar de "giro postal" y desconocen la palabra "giro postal."  A este paso, "money orden" puede figurar algún día en el DRAE.  La palabra "look" figura en el DRAE y se usa "nuevo look" constantemente.  "Nuevo look" y "money orden" tienen construcciones muy parecidas.  Se podría decir "un nuevo aspecto/una nueva apariencia" en lugar de "un nuevo look" para evitar el anglicismo, pero la RAE reconoció que la gente usa "un look."

Así son los idiomas.  ¿Existe la palabra "terapista?"  Sí.  Prefiero decir "terapéuta," pero si mi cliente dice "terapista" no puedo decir que no es una palabra.  Tampoco le voy a decir que se escucha mal.



Rodal said:


> En conclusión, parece ser que la palabra terapista nació en Estados Unidos donde tiene su mayor incidencia reportada por los foreros.
> 
> La pregunta de rigor continúa, ¿es aceptable decir terapista entonces en Estados Unidos?



La respuesta es "claro que sí."  Si el cliente lo dice y la palabra se encuentra en el DRAE, ¿por qué no se podría decir?  Yo prefiero decir "terapeuta," pero si mi cliente dice "terapista," yo uso la palabra "terapista" cuando interpreto la palabra "therapist" del inglés al español para que haya congruencia.


----------



## Corintio44

mantodeluna said:


> Sorry... la palabra terapista no existe...
> Por eso me encanta este foro... podemos pulir nuestros idiomas y aprender "arto" uno del otro!!!  ¡Corrijanme, Corrijanme, que solo asi aprenderé!



Ahora la palabra "terapista" figura en el DRAE.

También:  "arto" se escribe con "h" (harto) y "corríjanme" y "así" llevan tilde.  Sé que este hilo es viejo, pero dijiste que querías que te corrigieran y vi que nadie lo hizo.


----------



## cappuccinaa

Yo, en lo personal, prefiero usar "terapeuta", pero ojo a lo que dice el DRAE sobre la palabra "terapista":


terapista


De _terapia_ e _-ista._

1. m. y f. Arg., Bol., Perú y P. Rico. Persona que se dedica a la terapéutica.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Rodal

Lo mismo ocurre con farmaceuta, en lugar de decir farmaceuta algunas personas dicen farmacita por la semejanza que tiene con el inglés.


----------

